# [2007]Cabo Timeshare presentations that are worthwhile?



## DonnaD (Jan 1, 2007)

We are heading to Cabo for 2 weeks on 1/06/07. I am wondering if there are any timeshare presentations that are "worth" the time and not too pressured?  What kind of promotions are being offered these days?

We are renting a car from Alamo. Are they connected with any timeshare promotions? do they offer an upgrade if you take a presentation?

Thanks for your help. CAbo here we come!
DonnaD


----------



## Kenrabs (Jan 1, 2007)

We visited in Aug. and I would be surprised if the rental agent isn't associated with some timeshare presentation. I would pass on any Mayan Palace offers, if you do choose to do them expect 4 hours or so of pressure. I did Playa del Sols tour for $2,500 in pesos and 2 bottles of tequila and 2 blankets plus the usual breakfast. It was medium pressure and being the resort's not finished and in San Jose on an unswimable beach there are plenty of excuses not to buy. They also try to pitch HSI membership which is garbage. In Carbo I would not do a tour for less than $300 cash now, and try and even push for up to $400 plus. They need you so play hardball and don't settle for less, your vacation time is valuable. Casa Dorado on Medano beach is in construction and doing a lot of sales pitchs also. Go to Baja Cantina on the beach for breakfast and you will be approached to tour Cabo Villas. We were offered $200 and the breakfast on the house for a 75 min tour. We turned it down since it was our last full day. Push for $300 and run up a big breakfast bill if they agree. Tours are all around and will find you if your interested or not.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2007)

Both Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach and Playa Grande were low pressure with beautiful units to see.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 1, 2007)

*Cabo Timeshare Presentations*

Thank you. We are open to everyone's suggestions. Tuggers are best friends we haven't met yet!
Thank you all!
DonnaD


----------



## rlblack (Jan 2, 2007)

I will second the suggestion not to go to the Mayan Palace- and I would check to be sure you are not going there- the new one has another name- They are very high pressure- the new units are under construction- and my friend did not know how to get away- very very bad scene- they do not want to take no- for an answer.-  

Ruth


----------



## cabobill (Jan 3, 2007)

Double-dittos on avoiding the Mayan Palace/San Jose property...the more you say NO, the more they break out the whips and chains...I have the residual bruises to prove it! I tapped 'em for $500 USD and five blankets, but it took over four hours of being passed from closer to closer. They even made me hobble on my cane 200 yards through the construction zone to process out while purchasers rode by in A/C comfort! Never again...


----------



## Caius (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello,

I'm bumping this old thread to see if anyone has more recent information.  We will be in Cabo San Lucas in August, and I wanted to know ahead of time if I should waste any time even talking to these guys.  Anyone know what incentives have been offered recently?

Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 1, 2008)

One bit of advice that has worked well for us is to tour properties that are close to where you are staying. For instance, if you're staying right in Cabo, do Playa Grande or Sunset Beach or Casa Dorado on Medano beach (if that's where the tours are held) or Villa del Palmar.  If you are within walking distance back to the place you're staying you won't waste a lot of time being sent in a taxi.  When you turn down their offer to buy, they don't go out of their way to be nice to you anymore and you might have to wait and wait for a taxi back.  If you can walk back, you're that much closer to getting on with your vacation and not wasting your time.

Encantada is just a short distance from town and wouldn't be a long trip, so that's one I'd recommend, too.  It wasn't high pressure and the units are beautiful to see.

If you're staying out on the corridor or in San Jose, then do one close to your location.  One exception:  DON'T DO MAYAN PALACE UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES!!!


----------



## Kenrabs (Jun 1, 2008)

We will be there in 4 weeks and my wife said no presentations no matter how much.


----------



## nana7 (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree with your wife...and DEFINITLY, DO NOT DO MAYAN PALACE OR GRAND MAYAN IN SAN JOSE.   Just a bunch of liars and cheats.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 2, 2008)

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach $300.00 cash, breakfast and taxi.

Cabo Golf Resort  $300.00 cash, $50.00 gift certificate, breakfast and taxi

Villa del Arco  $300.00 cash , breakfast and taxi

Some resorts near San Jose were paying up to $500.00 to get you to a presentation.


----------



## Caius (Jun 2, 2008)

Very good, thank you for the info.  We will be at Hotel Finisterra, so I'm thinking it's walking distance from anything near the marina or Medano beach...no biggie if they don't want to get us a cab.

And, we'll skip anything with "Mayan" in the name.  Thanks again, and if anyone else has further info or ideas, I'd appreciate hearing them.

Regards,
Caius


----------



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2008)

Caius said:


> We will be at Hotel Finisterra


Playa Grande will be the closest to you and it's a good, not-high-pressure tour.


----------



## ejp (Jun 14, 2008)

*Suggestions for San Jose*

We will be in San Jose in July.  Can anyone suggest tours in San Jose? We will not go to anything with MAYAN.  We are staying at the Worldmark property - Coral Baja.  Thanks for any suggestions....


----------



## Kenrabs (Jun 14, 2008)

Playa Del Sol is a few resorts down from the Baja. 2 years ago we received 2500 pesos 2 blankets and 2 bottles of tequila. It took a total of 2 hours including the breakfast and thats was do to to much chatting. I would say it's avg as far as pressure. I would expect you could get $300 plus from them now.


----------



## fso001 (Jun 15, 2008)

*How is the Villa La Estancia*

Is that a timeshare resort? We will stay there 2 days when we first arrive at Cabo. Then we go to Hacienda Del Mar for 1 week.

I can't wait to go veg out on those isolated Pacific beaches.

Anyone been to the new dolphin interaction park?


----------



## Kenrabs (Jun 15, 2008)

fso001 said:


> Is that a timeshare resort? We will stay there 2 days when we first arrive at Cabo. Then we go to Hacienda Del Mar for 1 week.
> 
> I can't wait to go veg out on those isolated Pacific beaches.
> 
> Anyone been to the new dolphin interaction park?



It's an Interval ownership as oppose to a timeshare. It's owned by UVC and they are touring the Villa Del Arco  which is next door.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 15, 2008)

fso001 said:


> Anyone been to the new dolphin interaction park?


I've been inside the park and watched people interacting with the dolphins, though I haven't gotten into the pool myself.  It looked really cool. I can't remember the cost, but it seems like it was kind of pricey.  Everyone seemed to be having a great time and it's a very modern, professional-looking, clean place.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jun 15, 2008)

fso001 said:


> Is that a timeshare resort? We will stay there 2 days when we first arrive at Cabo. Then we go to Hacienda Del Mar for 1 week.
> 
> I can't wait to go veg out on those isolated Pacific beaches.
> 
> Anyone been to the new dolphin interaction park?



I think the price is $165 for the full dolphin swim.


----------



## hibbert6 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Know B4UGO*

Despite being a TUG member, and I thought a pretty savvy one - after all, I had rescinded, successfully, on two timeshare purchases    - I got suckered into attending a Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach presentation.  A GORGEOUS resort.  Low pressure sales.  And priced waaay below comparable resorts in the US....   So I bought.   Got treated like royalty for our remaining 2 days down there.  Got home and looked up resales and found that I'd paid 2-3x what I coulda/shoulda.  I rescinded BY THE BOOK and it still took me *a year* and countless hours of frustrating work to get my deposit back.

Lesson: Print out a few TUG classified ads from various resorts in Cabo to take along with you to show the salespeople.   And know in your head a realistic price, so you don't get "sold".   Mexican consumer law exists, but it's rather toothless, so resorts ignore it all the time.

And remember, you are going on vacation to have fun.  Can you have fun at a T/S presentation?

Dave


----------



## jc92869 (Apr 7, 2013)

*disagree- old thread*



hibbert6 said:


> Despite being a TUG member, and I thought a pretty savvy one - after all, I had rescinded, successfully, on two timeshare purchases    - I got suckered into attending a Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach presentation.  A GORGEOUS resort.  Low pressure sales.  And priced waaay below comparable resorts in the US....   So I bought.   Got treated like royalty for our remaining 2 days down there.  Got home and looked up resales and found that I'd paid 2-3x what I coulda/shoulda.  I rescinded BY THE BOOK and it still took me *a year* and countless hours of frustrating work to get my deposit back.
> 
> *Lesson: Print out a few TUG classified ads from various resorts in Cabo to take along with you to show the salespeople.  * And know in your head a realistic price, so you don't get "sold".   Mexican consumer law exists, but it's rather toothless, so resorts ignore it all the time.
> 
> ...



section in red:

I fully disagree with this technique.  What  is the purpose of printing comparable sales?  to convince the sales person that the T/s they are selling is overpriced? don't you think they already know that? 

I think part of the reason timeshare presentations drag on for hours is behavior like this. it only encourages the salesperson to continue looking for ways to push back to your  arguments.  Stick to your guns and simply say "No",  stand up, and keep saying " no thank you, I want to leave"

Stop adding  fuel to their fire.


----------



## RichardL (Apr 7, 2013)

*Diamante is next to Sunset Beach and offers Golf*

If Golf is important to you, then consider a tour at Diamante which by far has the best golf public or private.  This new club is now private, but a timeshare promo is a $300 round of golf for $150.  Go to their website and check out the resort.  www.diamantecabosanlucas.  I am not a schil, but merely a tugger that loves golf so I am now an owner.  I attended the presentation with absolutely no intention of buying, my wife and I however fell in love with the golf course and the resort.  Looking forward to our trip later this month.  You may complain about a presentation costing you $150 but as a golfer you will find golf in Cabo to be a lot of hype and very costly, so timeshare presentations to most any resort will get you golf discount coupons for after noon rounds still being $100+ and not as nice as Diamante. A round at Diamante starts at 9-10 am, nice touch.  A strong sales point is the MF comes with a fixed number of rounds a week, which I really appreciate.

In Cabo you don't look for TS presentations, you just exit the airport door and push your way past the promo people, go to the rental car lot and your counter person most likely is wearing a TS logo shirt.  A number of presentations commence in the Marina area with say breakfast, and then by taxis to the resort(Diamante).  Look luck hunting if that is of interest.  There is good reason to avoid all TS presentations but that is another thread.  Oh yes, the presentation is not really pushy.


----------

